# Power steering pump replacement



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

How much of a pita is it to change out a ps pump and tensioner on the 2.5? I haven't really worked on an Altima, but have done plenty to 4 cylinder pickups. I am trying to do a friend a favor by helping him change it, but it wont do him any good for me to get in over my head. I have plenty of tools, web access and manuals. I'd like an actual opinion though. Thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, it being front wheel drive, it's a bit differant than doing one on a truck. If you're doing it on a lift in a garage, it's not too bad, but I wouldn't care to do one on the ground. Labor guide gives you 1.3 hours.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I dont have a lift. I think I am going to recommend he take it to a shop. I have done a water pump on a Saturn and it was not fun. This looks to be an order of magnitude more involved. Any other tips or advice if I do go through with it?


----------



## muggzs (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone know how much and which parts are needed to replace the Power steering pump and hose/line?

TIA


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Depends where you get your parts. For Nissan part prices, check out sites like AAA Nissan Parts or Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com. For aftermarket parts, stores like NAPA, Autozone and Advance Auto Parts have sites where you can look up parts.


----------

